# Please identify this Nympheae sp.



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

It's not Nympheae "Green Tiger" or Nympheae "Red Tiger" or Nympheae "Red Zenkeri" because I already have all of them. But, this one is different. Anyone can help me to identify this plant? Thanks 

Jeffrey


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like a Nymphaea rubra.


----------

